# VERY EERIE! Remote garge door openers and both car remotes stopped working!



## proofer

I can't figure this one out. My 3 garage door openers (one in each car and one on the outside of my garage), AND my car's remote, AND my wife's car's remote all stopped working just now. That's five remote controls that suddenly stopped working. Is there some kind of interference that would cause this? They were all working just fine earlier today. What could cause this to happen???


----------



## Missouri Bound

Help me understand...do all these controls operate just one door? If that's the case the receiver in the opener has a problem, and it's not a big issue to replace the receiver.


----------



## proofer

No. These 5 remotes operate 3 different things. Three of the remotes operates the garage door. One of the remotes operates my car's door locks and trunk. The other remote operates my wife's car's door locks and trunk.


----------



## ukrkoz

you ever watched Matrix? it's called EMP. electro magnetic pulse. baddies used it somewhere close to you abode, and it shut down all the remotes. 

chances of batteries going bad in ALL of the devices same time are probably less likely than EMP:whistling2:


----------



## rusty baker

Space ship. You weren't wearing your aluminum foil hat.:whistling2:


----------



## Red Squirrel

Were they all stored in the same area? Maybe it got humid or wet, or some kind of electrostatic discharge occurred?

Does the TV remote still work? lol


----------



## proofer

Two of the garage door openers are in our cars, and the third is just on the outside of our garage door. The 2 car remotes are hanging up in the kitchen. So none of them would have gotten wet, and it's not humid in Ohio yet.

Yes, the TV remote controls work fine.


----------



## BigD9

Those secret Black Helicopters? You know the ones checking to see how much money you have in your wallet by looking for those plastic stripes in the bills? 

A little bit more seriously, when I installed my driveway alarm (Winland Vehicle Alert) I kept getting false alarms. I started to notice that the only times I was getting the false alarms were when a military helicopter went overhead low and slow directly overhead using their radars. I was told they were looking for wacky weed or marijuana in the Daniel Boone National Forest nearby.

Maybe something like this cause all of your remotes to stop working?


----------



## ukrkoz

BigD9 said:


> Those secret Black Helicopters? You know the ones checking to see how much money you have in your wallet by looking for those plastic stripes in the bills?
> 
> A little bit more seriously, when I installed my driveway alarm (Winland Vehicle Alert) I kept getting false alarms. I started to notice that the only times I was getting the false alarms were when a military helicopter went overhead low and slow directly overhead using their radars. I was told they were looking for wacky weed or marijuana in the Daniel Boone National Forest nearby.
> 
> Maybe something like this cause all of your remotes to stop working?



like i said - EMP. the only way he had all of his remotes whacked same time was EMP. and it had to be exactly on the frequencies his remotes are operating, as other devices where not influenced. 

also, on a very serious and most likely realistic line. HUMAN FACTOR. a prank, :jester:a practical joke, kids fooling with this. 

i, also, will quote Bill Shakespeare:

There are many things
My friend Horatio
That our sages
Never dreamed off

Hamlet


----------



## proofer

I got the rest of the story for you guys.

About a year ago, I purchased an indoor clock radio that would show the outside temperature. I velcroed the accompanying black sensor box to the outside of the house so the clock radio would pick up the outside temperature. 

Well, that sensor box had fallen to the ground, my wife found it in the grass, and she set it inside the garage because she didn't know what the box went to.

So having that sensor box sitting in the garage is what caused all the remotes to stop working. Once I removed that sensor box from the garage and put it back into its original location, the remotes started working again.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fabrk8r

That IS eerie!


----------



## BigD9

> like i said - EMP. the only way he had all of his remotes whacked same time was EMP. and it had to be exactly on the frequencies his remotes are operating, as other devices where not influenced.


Never doubt the UKRKOZ. Looks like he was right. The temperature sending unit must have transmitted close enough to the frequencies to render the remotes null and void!

Think I need to start watching Matrix!

Glad you figured it out proofer. Even more glad you stop by to tell us. Thanks.


----------



## ukrkoz

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

who would have thought!! and who would have thought to even put 2 and 2 together!!

and yes, women.....:furious::furious:

sure enough, mini-EMp it is. gods, tesla must be turning in his grave laughing..

glad you got that solved, buddy. stories you can read in forums, i'll be darned sidewise...

Matrix is a good movie...


----------



## RN_CLC

Did you ever figure out what happened with the remotes? Mine have done the exact same thing today! Two garage door remotes and my wireless car key remote! The key only wont work at home. When I drove to autozone to get new batteries for all the remotes, it worked fine there! It locked and unlocked the doors and engaged the alarm with no problem. I tested it at autozone and the guy there said it was fine... so frustrated.


----------



## Brainbucket

proofer said:


> I got the rest of the story for you guys.
> 
> About a year ago, I purchased an indoor clock radio that would show the outside temperature. I velcroed the accompanying black sensor box to the outside of the house so the clock radio would pick up the outside temperature.
> 
> Well, that sensor box had fallen to the ground, my wife found it in the grass, and she set it inside the garage because she didn't know what the box went to.
> 
> So having that sensor box sitting in the garage is what caused all the remotes to stop working. Once I removed that sensor box from the garage and put it back into its original location, the remotes started working again.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


:vs_bulb:


----------



## raylo32

Wow... ECM/jamming!



Brainbucket said:


> :vs_bulb:


----------



## Bigplanz

Now you (and all of us) know how to mess with an obnoxious neighbor. A guy I know got divorced, lost the house and before he left put smoke detectors with old batteries behind the drywall in several rooms. Starting about eight months later, the ghostly CHIRP started up. A fond parting gift for the ex.


----------



## myother

What worked for me was to trip the garage circuit breaker and then unplug and plug the garage openers.


----------



## ron45

I had something similar and it was due to a power surge.

I had to reset everything.


----------



## arthur.b.dench

This has just happened to me. Garage door remotes and my car remote. All stopped working in my garage. Car remote worked away from home! After 2/3 days (today) all working again. I noticed a TV channel missing last week and radio loosing signal on and off. Could this be a product of atmospherics?


----------

